# Hymer 654 cruise control not working



## 122700 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Folks, 

Just joined this fantastic site and hoping somebody can help with a phew questions.

I'm looking at a 1990 Hymer B654 with a Peugeot engine but the cruise control dosen't work and wondering if anybody has had to have one of these fixed and what’s involved …….if you can DIY it?

And other old hymer users with this model and your opinions on it..... what you like and what to look out for......

Also has anybody gone for sound proofing like noise killer and was it worth it...... did it have a big impact on the rattle and roll. 

lastly what’s servicing like and good recommendations for where to go and costs. 

I think I pushed it for my 1st post on the questions front......

looking forward to the open road me and girlfriend are both very excited.....(-: 

Thanks freedom seekers

Tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the club Tony, I'm sure you will not regret forking out your tenner! 8O :lol:

Can't help at all with your questions I'm afraid, but I do like your avatar and think it would look better without the white frame.

Please accept this little "joining present" and use it if you agree.

Dave


----------



## 122700 (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice one Dave thanks for the avatar update.......


Cheers

Tony


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

On my 1992 I had trouble with the cruise control after I changed the clutch, seemed the new clutch pedal position had altered the micro switch activation position on the clutch pedal, mate who knows about such things just "bent" it a little it was fine up till when I sold it this week.


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome Tony!

Can't help on the cruise control front. Ours doesn't have it. 

As for servicing, (and repairs to the mechanicals in general) get used to saying 'Peugeot on a Ducato Chasis 1990' then it will be simple. Underneath it's like a standard van and most items can be sourced using these details. (in the UK saying it could be a Talbot Express part often helps as this was a common variant in the UK). I've done this this morning because the front down-pipe went yesterday. One fitter scratched his head for a while but by producing the base vehicle documents/manual he sourced the part in minutes.

Regarding servicing costs, be careful that they don't take advantage of you because they think you don't know what it is underneath. It should be the same price as a van because that's what it is.

One tip, if you get any work done, make sure the garage has enough height to get you in. For example, my local quickfit can't do ramp work because they don't have the headroom whereas ATS does.

BTW I have an English owners manual for the range from 88/89 which will cover using your vehicle. It's too big to put in the downloads section but is emailable in 2 parts. PM me if you want it.

I've recently done 12days in a rented 'modern' motorhome and although it had a few good points I was pleased to get back in our old bird. Unless you spend a mint I don't think newer 'vans are that much quieter. I found in the 2 year old rented motorhome, engine noise was lower but road noise MUCH higher. And having your nose pressed on the windscreen and the overhang spoiling the view was a no-no for me. If you buy a good one, these old 'vans are generally a pleasant experience. You'll find a lot less falls off than with newer ones. I speak from 12 days of recent experience. However, the 'what's great about old Hymers?' question has been done to death here. Do a search and you'll see plenty of feedback on the subject.

And finally, if you aren't sure about something post on here. I love helping out because after some of the daft questions I've asked on here and been put right it's nice to return the favour. You're talking to a man who swore blind his rear steadies were mounts for a scooter rack until I was politely corrected from helpful souls. I've asked about batteries for the clock, what is this switch, what is that button. Had some great help over last 18months.


----------



## yalnif (Aug 18, 2008)

MY CRUISE CONTROL HASNT WORKED EITHER SINCE I HAD A NEW CLUTCH SO MAYBE ITS THAT


----------



## 122700 (Apr 22, 2009)

*thanks for the feedback*

the offer of the user guide is perfect please email it to me...... [email protected]

great advise really appreciate it.........

cheers

Tony


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Tony,
The manual is emailed but a word of advice. Don't post your email on an open forum. Use the Private Message function.

I sugeest editing your post to remove your mail.

James


----------

